# Hand planers



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

M looking for any and all types of hand planers. Where is the best place to buy them and what are the best brands out there. I always use my joiner/planer and want to get more detailed with my work


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Lockes Woodshop said:


> M looking for any and all types of hand planers. Where is the best place to buy them and what are the best brands out there. I always use my joiner/planer and want to get more detailed with my work


Most of the antique planes I own were purchased on Ebay back in the 03-04 time frame. I also scouted estate sales, flea markets and antique dealers. In doing so, I finally learned to dicker. I have a number of wood and metal body planes. I only seem to use the metal bodies. 

In asking what are the best brands you may be creating a fire storm. Stanley bedrocks are claimed to be the best antiques but my vote goes to Miller Falls. Of the new ones on the market, Lee Valley and Lee Nielsen get high praise.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

I have a real nice stanley # 8 for sale, and several others.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd start doing some research on the different planes. Blood and Gore is a GREAT resourse for all the Stanley planes. Old Tool Heaven has a type study for Millers Falls. You will also need to define what kind of work you want to do to figure out what planes you need. This can be an internal decision but it will make a big difference. A moulding plane might look great but if you will never cut a profile it doesn't have much use. I'd start with a 

I tend to agree with Possum on the Millers Falls planes. They tend to cost less than the Stanleys and I like mine more than their comprable Stanley planes.


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

johnray said:


> I have a real nice stanley # 8 for sale, and several others.


Ok what are you asking for them id be very interested in anything you had beings they are in working condition. I do not want to have to "fix up" anything im just getting familiar with. Thanks again for info


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for info guys. Mostly tables shelves bookcases clocks and gun cabinets is what ill do but i would love to be able to just walk in the shop and put together just about everything


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Lockes Woodshop said:


> Thanks for info guys. Mostly tables shelves bookcases clocks and gun cabinets is what ill do but i would love to be able to just walk in the shop and put together just about everything


With hand tools, you can process wood just as you can with power tools. You can carve it, cut it to length, width and surface plane it for thickness. Finish planing and scraping will give you an unrivaled surface. You can square it, drill it, cut rabbits, dado's and dovetails. Mortising and tenoning is easy enough. Just depends on the tools you have and how much work you want to put in it.


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

Possumpoint said:


> With hand tools, you can process wood just as you can with power tools. You can carve it, cut it to length, width and surface plane it for thickness. Finish planing and scraping will give you an unrivaled surface. You can square it, drill it, cut rabbits, dado's and dovetails. Mortising and tenoning is easy enough. Just depends on the tools you have and how much work you want to put in it.


Im always willing to put forth e ery effort to do the best i can do. Im super critical of my own work as im sure you guys are it has to be perfect everytime.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have nice Stanley #8 for sale on Feebay, look under camarotoolman.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

Millersfalls are good and cheaper cause people don't collect them like Stanley. I'd go for a 60-1/2 Stanley low angle block and a 4 or 5 stanley etc. Lots to look at on feebay.


----------

